# Sick Marijuana



## queenmary87 (Mar 31, 2007)

What does mold look like on a dried marijuana plant?  What does fungus look like? I'm just checking because some of the flowers on my marijuana are turning white and was just wondering if that was a bad thing?
Thank you,
Queeny


----------



## Jbong (Apr 22, 2007)

I would say that sounds like mold to me. Is your weed damp and in a sealed container or bag? Possibly in the dark?


EDIT: didnt mean to bring up a dead thread


----------

